# amateur digital painting



## selflovin

They are exactly the reason why I decided against majoring in art and face reality - I am not that talented. I will just do art for fun when I have time. True, I've always wanted to devote my life to art, but without a proper job, how can I make money? and without money, how can I afford being an artist? Although I do like painting digitally, I'd like to paint on canvases once in a while... and you know how much those things can cost...










This is a fanart of a character from an anime called Black Butler. Done on GIMP with a mouse before I got a tablet. The lineart is done with pencil on my sketch book and photoed using my phone, that's why all that noise. 










This one is a self-portrait, my first time doing realism with my tablet two days after I got it.










And this one is just something I whipped up in one night... It has special meanings though, if you care to read, I've posted it on my tumblr: http://fk31.tumblr.com/post/8639861028/a-paper-butterfly-with-the-chinese-characters

Thank you for looking.


----------



## chanda95

I completely disagree with you. I think you are extremely talented and love the feel of your pieces. They are magical and hold a great deal of whimsy. I see your art in fantasy and childrens books. Your art is highly marketable. Keep it up!!!


----------



## DonH

You are very good, and have potential. One thing to consider is that art is like any other human endeavor, its far more than just talent, those who get really good at it, study it, practice it, make it their live's passion. One does not become a brain surgeon simply by inspiration, neither do great artists just happen. You could become anything in art you wish, if you want it badly enough to live it, breathe it, obsess in it.


----------



## selflovin

Thank you very much guys 

I guess I am just not dedicated to art enough to make it my career... at least not now. I need to buy an insurance with engineering, at least I won't starve if I am an artistic engineer. If I am just artistic, I might starve. 

I hope I can become an engineer, save up enough money to last me a few years and then do something with art.

Edit: Here are some more recent works, the one with the swan is still work in progress I believe. I want to add more details before I call it done.


----------

